# So I guess I'm suppose to introduce myself...?



## dasc15 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi there! This is awkward I've never had to do this online... But I guess I should say why I'm here. So to start with I'm trying to get some pet mice. Unfortunately I've looked and looked, but no one near me has what I'm looking for so I'm hoping to find more on here. Erm.. I don't know if there's much else to put on here so I'll just end this with a smiley. 

**Going to edit this real quick- I'm Ashley. I live in West Virginia in the Eastern Panhandle. I'm currently looking for some female mice to keep together, and potentially breed them later on if I find mice to be something I'm really interested in.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dasc15 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.The intro is just to weed out spammers n scammers,no one will shine a light in your eye


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

SarahC said:


> welcome.The intro is just to weed out spammers n scammers,no one will shine a light in your eye


Lol! :lol:


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## dasc15 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

